# leiurus quinquestriatus questions



## Wicked1z (Aug 4, 2006)

I just got one of these little buggers from the pet store that I work for. I knw a little bit about care for them in general But I want to know as much as possible about this little guy cause I know hes deadly. We have one more at work if I bought him can they go into the same encloser together? How much and how aften do I need to feed him? Is there any way to sex them? also He is on a sand substrate now in his little deli cup but I plan on moving him into his new kritter keeper tomorow. I have a brand new bag of cal sand that I use for my dragons can I use this? I was wanting to mix it with potting soil to give him a place to burrow, and I ead some where that you can also mix vermiculite with it? Does anyone know about what parts to mix everything? I got plent of it laying around from redoing my T enclosers.


----------



## sick4x4 (Aug 4, 2006)

Wicked1z said:
			
		

> I just got one of these little buggers from the pet store that I work for. I knw a little bit about care for them in general But I want to know as much as possible about this little guy cause I know hes deadly. We have one more at work if I bought him can they go into the same encloser together? How much and how aften do I need to feed him? Is there any way to sex them? also He is on a sand substrate now in his little deli cup but I plan on moving him into his new kritter keeper tomorow. I have a brand new bag of cal sand that I use for my dragons can I use this? I was wanting to mix it with potting soil to give him a place to burrow, and I ead some where that you can also mix vermiculite with it? Does anyone know about what parts to mix everything? I got plent of it laying around from redoing my T enclosers.


actually if i were you i would return it..from the sounds of it , u dont really have the experiance for such a scorp!!!!!just knowing hes deadlly dosent make up for the experiance you need with hot species to be able to own one..i also would put into judgement the store that sold u one???to be that liberal with hots seems very stupid.....sooo take my advice return it for something alitlle less hot barks, maybe???


----------



## kraken (Aug 4, 2006)

Is it your first scorpion?


----------



## pandinus (Aug 4, 2006)

oh, i wouldnt turn him off a such a beautiful species just like that. obviously, he is experienced with t's and herps, so it's better him than a novice.

Having said that, and giving you the benefit of the doubt, let me say this: you now posses the most venomous scorpion on the planet, with a nasty temper at that. one sting could be it for you, as long as you respect this animal and keep that in mind at all times. In addition, never under any circumstances place a hand in the cage to remove a hide, food, etc. these guys are fast and territorial, so they will even come after you. always use forceps whenever doing anything in the enclosure. luckily, scorps dont climb glass, so keep him in a large kritter keeper, and everything will be a-ok.

here is the token care sheet: http://visualadvance.com/invertcare/caresheets/scorpions/Leiurus/Leiurusquinquestriatus.html

John


----------



## azatrox (Aug 4, 2006)

*L.Q.s...*

are desert animals....no need to mix in anything....sand will be just fine. I have had success keeping them with a sand substrate and a piece of corkbark to hide under. I wouldn't recommend keeping more than one per enclosure, especially when juvenile. These are not "social" creatures. Keep the temps in the low-mid 80s with almost no humidity. An occasional spraying of the side of the enclosure is permissable when the animal is in pre-molt, but otherwise no further moisture is required. 

Yes, these are very dangerous creatures, even when very small. They are very quick, and in my experience they tend to have pretty short fuses in terms of temperment. Mine is very active, always exploring his surroundings looking for something to eat...He does not hesitate to attack a cricket when offered, and will eat in front of me. Given the chance, they will bolt for a hiding place when disturbed, but if that is not an option they will not hesitate to sting anything that comes into range. Overall, L. quinquestriatus is an interesting captive, and much more active than alot of my other scorps...HOWEVER, if there's one bug out there that has deadly potential this is it....under NO circumstances should one take keeping one of these lightly.

IMO this creature is NOT a "beginner scorp" and should only be kept by those with the experience and common sense it takes to keep dangerously venomous critters.....

-Hope this helps...

-AzAtrox


----------



## sick4x4 (Aug 4, 2006)

pandinus said:
			
		

> oh, i wouldnt turn him off a such a beautiful species just like that. obviously, he is experienced with t's and herps, so it's better him than a novice.
> 
> Having said that, and giving you the benefit of the doubt, let me say this: you now posses the most venomous scorpion on the planet, with a nasty temper at that. one sting could be it for you, as long as you respect this animal and keep that in mind at all times. In addition, never under any circumstances place a hand in the cage to remove a hide, food, etc. these guys are fast and territorial, so they will even come after you. always use forceps whenever doing anything in the enclosure. luckily, scorps dont climb glass, so keep him in a large kritter keeper, and everything will be a-ok.
> 
> ...


i wouldnt turn anyone off to these either!!! yet if this is ur first scorp lets air on the side of caution thats all.....no worries


----------



## CaptainChaos (Aug 4, 2006)

Well my first scorp was _P. Imperator_, second was _P Cavimanus_ and then i got _L.Q_ and _A.Australis_. For me they are easy. I don´t handle those because they don´t need it. I never touched my emp eventhough the venom potency is low. I newer handled my T´s and i handle my snake only when i clean her enclosure thoroughly. If i want to cuddle something, i have a dog for that. When i clean the enclosure, i use long forceps in every enclosure. Especially the L.Q is aggressive and doesn´t hesitate to sting. Although it usually burrows beneath a stone or other hides, few times at night it has climbed on "silicon" edges (hopefully someone else than me understands this, its the glue-like material holding the glasses together and watertight) to the top of the enclosure so i would say that it´s very important to have an escapeproof enclosure from every angle just to be sure. If i go and look at them and they´re hiding, i don´t turn stones around etc. to get them to show themselves. I´ll just get back to them later  Everynight i check with UV-lamp that everyones where they should be. Maybe i´m not as experienced with scorps as most of you are but i think it´s the common sense that´s more important and with these i think i have atleast some common sense. Scorps just rock


----------



## Michiel (Aug 4, 2006)

obviously, he is experienced with t's and herps, so it's better him than a novice.


So you drove a volvo and a miata, and now you are ready for a Ferrari? I totally agree with sick 4x4. I don't mean to patronize you Wicked, but from the sound of it, you don't have too much experience with scorpions. I would return the specimen if I where you.
Leiurus quinquestriatus is cannibalistic so you can't keep them together BTW.


----------



## Arietans (Aug 4, 2006)

Deciding who is ready to keep dangerously venomous and who isn't is always difficult.

While I agree that that particular species is not a good choice, its not because of its venom. Its because of its attitude.

Generally if a thirteen year old boy had to come on to a site and ask for captive care of a Cape Cobra he would be severely frowned upon. But I know two youngsters who are better snake handlers than many of their more experienced counterparts, so how do we judge?


----------



## Aviculariinae (Aug 4, 2006)

Hi,

If you have a big enough enclosure with plenty of hiding space leiurus quinquestriatus can be kept together.


----------



## Michiel (Aug 4, 2006)

Arietans is right, it is difficult to judge. You just can' t asses ones knowlegde and experience. That's why I gave e negative response. Better safe than sorry. I have been keeping scorpions for about 13 years. I wouldn't want an LQ If you gave them for free. Although I do keep tityus species......
Just be safe and take all necessary measures......


----------



## CaptainChaos (Aug 4, 2006)

Well, i´m not thirteen and so on. Before i got it (or actually any of my animals) i did as much research as possible about them. I put the enclosures ready 2weeks before they got here and went through everything (i just love enclosure decorating). Haven´t had any problems yet. Ofcourse i respect them and they aren´t for show off. Most of my friends don´t even believe i have those scorps because they haven´t seen them and i don´t dig them up for fun or others pleasure. I can say that i don´t have that much experience about scorps or T´s and most would think that it´s insane that i have a L.Q but i know many guys  with much more experience and that´s not always a good thing, trust me. 

I don´t understand why people would need to go through all other cars before driving a Ferrari, if the driver is that stupid and irresponsible he´ll propably crash the Volvo and Miata too. :?  

L.Q´s are very beautiful and nice scorps to have although emp´s are my favourite. It´s much more likely that i´ll die in a car accident anyway :worship:


----------



## JSN (Aug 4, 2006)

hell, I'd go back to the pet store and get the other one before someone who REALLY doesnt know what they are doing buys it...if he didnt want to be experienced or have knowledge or care for his scorpion, then he wouldn't have to come to this board...I'll give him the benefit of the doubt and say he should keep it, keep it on sand, make it a desert-like enclosure, and whatever you do, don't touch it...


----------



## sick4x4 (Aug 4, 2006)

i think by the comments, we assume he's a novice...not knowing basic scorp care leads one to belive LQ's are not for him...period..i am saddened that anyone would belive that research equals ones abiltiy to own such a scorp....i have a degree in herpatology does that quailify me to own a king corba, or a black mamba....no it dosent..im not getting on anyone but lets be realilstic....sadlly most cases of people getting LQ's is the awe factor..because lets face it who dosent like the idea of a death stalker..the name alone is kool...tell ur friends, then the lets see what it can do starts...first mice, then who knows..but we know how it ends..someone gets stung, then LQ's get a bad name....i hope he isnt that type of hobbist, but yet owning a few t's dosent warrent experiance either..so that comment is off base aswell...noone really is qualified to really say who is or who isnt ready for such a animal....and thats not what we are doing but in our experiance someone asking thoses type of questions raises red flags...thats all.....for a starter scorp LQ's are not, plain an simple....maybe after caring for semi-agg species, if you like scorps then move up the ladder..barks are a good starting point..kinda skiddish, venom is higher then emps....or desert hairy's....LQ's just requrie alot of respect.......wow ok im done lol.....anyways just be careful thats all


----------



## pandinus (Aug 4, 2006)

my point is this, ans i say it as a general statement to the masses, with no specific reference, not intended to start a debate. But this board is meant to be a form of education and help. it is not really up to us to decide who is ready for what, etc. Often times a genuine concern can come off as snobbish or condescending. I'm not advocating letting anyone keep whatever they want regardless, but what i am saying is that rather then only telling some one that they shouldnt have somthing, i advocate more just telling them the facts, and letting them make their own decisions. Because quite frankly, people remember such confrontations. If a person aproaches the board for info, and is confronted in such a way, they will avoid asking for help in the future and try to figure things out themselves. The reason i did not feel comfortable declining to give info on this thread is because i know nothing about the OP, who for all we know may own cobras. While i share your opinion that some people should not have some scorps, i often struggle with remembering that it is no my place to decide who should or shouldnt have them. In this thread, as well as many before it, there have been uses of concepts like deciding and standing in judgement. rather, instead, perhaps we should tell people what they want to know and warn them of danger, rather than passing on judgement. 

John


----------



## sick4x4 (Aug 4, 2006)

CaptainChaos said:
			
		

> Well, i´m not thirteen and so on. Before i got it (or actually any of my animals) i did as much research as possible about them. I put the enclosures ready 2weeks before they got here and went through everything (i just love enclosure decorating). Haven´t had any problems yet. Ofcourse i respect them and they aren´t for show off. Most of my friends don´t even believe i have those scorps because they haven´t seen them and i don´t dig them up for fun or others pleasure. I can say that i don´t have that much experience about scorps or T´s and most would think that it´s insane that i have a L.Q but i know many guys  with much more experience and that´s not always a good thing, trust me.
> 
> I don´t understand why people would need to go through all other cars before driving a Ferrari, if the driver is that stupid and irresponsible he´ll propably crash the Volvo and Miata too. :?
> 
> L.Q´s are very beautiful and nice scorps to have although emp´s are my favourite. It´s much more likely that i´ll die in a car accident anyway :worship:


i think the price for messing up a ferrari is greater then that of a miata.....i get stung by an emp because i dont know better, it hurts but i learn from it....the same sting from a LQ well lets just say dosent have the same effect....


----------



## quiz (Aug 4, 2006)

sick4x4 said:
			
		

> i think the price for messing up a ferrari is greater then that of a miata.....i get stung by an emp because i dont know better, it hurts but i learn from it....the same sting from a LQ well lets just say dosent have the same effect....


how did you get stung by en emp?  Did you try to handle it?  Did you stick your hand in the tank?  If you are using forceps, I don't see how you can get stung.


Wicked1z:  You can use play sand as a substrate.  As for hides, mine seem to like to hide between cracks, under a rock.  For feeding, you can feed it anytime you want but they look funny when plump so I suggest to put it in a diet like 1 cricket every week? I don't know just a suggestion.  As for safety precaution, don't stick your hand in the tank, if you want to pick up something then use 10-12" forceps.  Anything you need to do in the need has to be done with forceps.  1 sting from this species can cause you your life.  Also, do not forget to put a secure lid and label.


----------



## Rigelus (Aug 4, 2006)

I agree totally with you pandinus....automatically assigning someone a beginner status along with the obligatory condescending pep talk disguised as " a bit of friendly advice" is just sooooooooo arrogant. 

I know i'm not the only one who feels this way. It's as if a person life experience counts for jack sh**t.
I personnaly find it totally insulting when someone starts trying to tell me what i should and should'nt do. As if i don't know myself!!!

There are undeniably many people out there who have amassed a wealth of experience through their lifes. Just because someone hasn't owned this scorp or that T doesn't automatically make them ripe for righteous advice.

If someone is asking for advice them give them the advice they seek not a lecture on how stupid and irresponsible they are.

And as for that old battle cry "they'll bring the hobby into disrepute" what a load of cr**p. 
Thats just the moral mountain the righteous like to preach from.


----------



## pandinus (Aug 4, 2006)

Rigelus said:
			
		

> I agree totally with you pandinus....automatically assigning someone a beginner status along with the obligatory condescending pep talk disguised as " a bit of friendly advice" is just sooooooooo arrogant.
> 
> I know i'm not the only one who feels this way. It's as if a person life experience counts for jack sh**t.
> I personnaly find it totally insulting when someone starts trying to tell me what i should and should'nt do. As if i don't know myself!!!
> ...


ok. i dont think that anyone here is _trying_ to be bossy, or arrogant, it just might come off that way sometimes. my point being that we should just be careful on the _way_ we adress concerns, etc. 

John


----------



## CaptainChaos (Aug 4, 2006)

You all are right. But if someone wants something really bad, he get´s it. It´s better to give proper advice (with those warnings as most of you said) than have him to find out the hard way by doing mistakes because the lack of knowledge. 

Maybe not research alone equals ones ability to own such but it´s a better start than no research and not knowing what you´ve got or doing. Thanks to different pet stores (atleast here) who sell almost-whatever to almost-whoever, accidents will happen. This we cannot unfortunately stop. 

But if i don´t handle even my emps and don´t get stung? I know there´s others who have kept different scorps for years and don´t get stung. I don´t handle them even with the use of forceps. Even my emp and cavimanus get´s enourmous mounts of respect and because i treat them all the same, very carefully, there´s just maybe a smaller risk. 

But still, these posts are good. The negative comments shows that people care (although they don´t always admit it  ) and brings many good points of view as do the positive comments. Where there´s light, there must be darkness 
And what would be a better place to ask serious questions than thiskinda place where others know very much and others learn of them. I belong to that learning group so thanks for everyones comments  :worship: :worship: :clap: :worship:


----------



## sick4x4 (Aug 4, 2006)

see i knew people would take offence to what is being said none of which is a shot at anyones expertiese...please you have got to read the treads completelly not skim over and conclude..dugh!!! people are offering advice....so before we get any more ramblling from people saying life experiance or judging this or that...bro we are here to help...people have expressed consern only by ur comments thats all...as u have read LQ's are easy to care for and because of that we tend to forget the responablity in caring for them...sand, good heat, slate rocks..and u should be fine....remember that there is a wealth of knowledge in these forums and people actually care for the animals they keep...most just want to help, and give you what they have learned, some lesson's are better learned from then learned by...so dont take offence we just want to help....who ever said it was better to experiance, then be taught by didnt live very long lol!!! besides i would rather learn from other peoples mistakes then make them myself!!!! and no i have never been stung by any scorp...it was an example of for the quote thanks!!!lol smile life goes on.......Rigelus and what are u saying either you dont read english or you were hurt as a child beacuse i didnt see anyone call him stupid or dumb??? i saw people helping????


----------



## Ratfinger (Aug 4, 2006)

I am going to have to agree... the amount of "you shouldnt be keeping those" or "you are not experienced enough" is getting old. People must start somewhere, and maybe not all people are attracted to beginner species such as P. emps.....

Truth of the matter is, Scorps are alot easier to care for than T's IMO.... and as long as people know the necessary habitat and dont try to pet their new LQ, things should be fine. Most people on these forums are of the age and the mental capacity to not get themselves hurt or hurt the animals, so maybe we all need to chill and allow the scorp keeping hobby to expand and flourish...


----------



## Wicked1z (Aug 4, 2006)

Well I didnt want to start a war on this board. Lets start off by thanking the people that have helped so far Thank you. Now to the rest of the people yes you can say I am a beginer but I am no foolish kid eather. I know better than not to stick my hands in its tank. I am a strong beliver in not holding them or any of my T's. Heck I keep 15 OBT's (for the ones that dont know they are called orange bitey things for a reason). I know not to put myself in a postion that I could possibly get hurt. Knowing that is enough in my book to say you are qualified to take care of an aggresive species. I dont get none of my animals for show off reasons. They are all locked in my computer room safly away from anyones pring hands. The bottem line is I am working 2 jobs my first being a full time mechanic and my second for the love of my pets. I am helping the pet store part time to help them. I do it because I love animals not because I need the paycheck. They lost there aracnid and reptile person so I stepped in to fill his shoes. I been around both for quit a while. The bottem line is nomatter if I own this thing or not I have to deal with it on a weekly basis. I am the only one that touches the spiders snakes or scorps. I am not afraid to do it because I respect it and I know it will never have respect for me. I know the first chance that he has he will try to get me or hide wich is a better decision for him at the time. I cam into this subforum thinking I was going to get a great wealth of knowlage from you fine people, but I have been put down alot. I post all the time on the aracnid board and have never been put down. I guess I made this rant long enough, So agian those that havent condemed me THANK YOU. If anyone of you can point me towrds a good site for them I would love you for it. The only sites I have found are the single page care sheets that give genarl info. I want to be able to set up a critter keeper vivaruim for it tonight or tomorow after work so I can transplant this little guy once and for all in his new home. Now to the rest of you please give a guy a chance, do be so judgemental by his questions. it was late and I was tired after working 2 jobs so I was tring to be as short and sweet as possible. not to sound like a dumb newb. Ohh by the way I have kept emps for over 5 years and I AM planning for a larger collection before its over. Also the same with pedes as soon as I can find a good deeler.


----------



## Ratfinger (Aug 4, 2006)

Yup....enough said.
Some people on these boards assume if your asking about something, you have no clue about other inverts. If your keeping OBT's then I think your far beyond prepared for a LQ.
I think this thread has been beaten to death...


----------



## Gmattsonlee (Aug 9, 2010)

*Interesting Scorp.*

Not long ago we had a shop in Lincoln Ne, that was very liberal in selling scorpions of varying degrees of potency to anyone, however, the L.Q. and the Tunisian Fat Tail were the two they showed concern with. For good reason obviously, between temperament and potency. I wanted one of each but at that point had only experimented with C. Vittatus, P. Imperator, and H. Arizonesis... All amazing scorpions but none of which compare. From a somewhat cautious stand point I grip the idea of warning him, but informing him is much much more valuable. I don't fear these animals, in fact my Hydruras was kind of like a friend whom I respected enough to know when enough was enough... Boundaries are what is takes, and I value those of you who inform as opposed to scare people... Just kind of a rant, but thanks to everyone regardless of your methods.


----------



## Y-man (Aug 9, 2010)

Holy post resurrection batman! It should have stayed as dead as it was in 2006.


----------



## ralliart (Aug 10, 2010)

Y-man said:


> Holy post resurrection batman! It should have stayed as dead as it was in 2006.


*Last Post: 08-04-2006, 06:39 PM* 

It was more like a Happy 4th year Anniversary to the last post.


----------

